# Honda EB5000X generator - No power at recepticles



## PFPowersports (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have a Honda EB5000X generator that runs like a top but the generator portion is not producing any power to the receptacles. So far, I've done the basic troubleshooting such as, making sure the GFCI reset button is set, and both the circuit protectors and circuit breaker is set to 'on'

In addition, I even flashed the generator with a 12v battery.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

A really useful resource is the factory shop manual; it has over 200 pages, including a step-by-step "No output" troubleshooting section.











You'll need the full serial number off the side of the frame (EXXX-1234567) to get the correct manual. 

Honda sells paper copies direct on eBay and Amazon, and free shipping. Here are the links:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## PFPowersports (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Robert,

Thank you for the information. I've been looking for a service manual but couldn't find one. At the moment, all I have is the owners manual which includes basic troubleshooting techniques.

PFPowersports


----------

